# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  new to anxiety

## motorhead223

Hi everyone. i recently started having bouts of anxiety after i had a health scare while i  was on vacation. I thought i was going to have a heart attack for about 2 days straight, finally went to the ER and had an ekg and blood work done. Both things came back normal, but caught pneumonia when i got back home so i had all the classic heart attack signs again for about 3 days before i got better. I basically thought i was going to die for about a week. Now im struggling to get over those feelings of thinking that im still sick and somethings wrong with me. lately i cant stop thinking about my health and struggle to get out of my house and constantly feel like i need someone to be with me at all times and have been real emotional as of late. I have had a couple of break downs where i cant handle whats going on in my head and cant seem to stop thinking.

Any advice, tips or support on how to try and deal with this would mean the world to me right now!

Thanks to everyone who takes the time to read and help me out! I look forward to getting to know yall better

Xavier

----------


## Otherside

Hey Xavier. Welcome. I've struggled with this too at times, the feeling that your dying, having a heart attack, about to pass out. Probably the obvious and I know it's easier said that done, but when you're having a panic attack try and remember that it's can't kill you. Do research into it. Understand what happens. 

And meditating helps. Just simple breathing exercises can really help with it. It's supposed to be impossible to have a panic attack when you're managing to breathe in the way that calms you down. Harder to remember when you're panicking, I know...

But medicating every so often is supposed to help calm it. And get the panic attacks down. When they happen, anything that triggers it. See if there's any pattern. And some people have said it helps a lot, some say it does nothing...but coffee/energy drinks/caffeinated drinks may make it worse. If you're drinking them, see if cutting down helps reduce it.

----------


## motorhead223

Hey otherside. thanks for the advice. i have been trying the breathing tips but im pretty new to this so i still need to remember to actually do them. i guess the biggest thing is to remember that im gonna be ok! lately i have been trying to distract my self with movies and tv. its been pretty successful. im always up for recomendations on music tv movies books etc

thanks for responding 

X

----------

